# ana dan baba dan



## winegrower

Hi! I'm not sure about the spelling but this is an expression (obviously stolen from turkish) we use in greek (αναντάν μπαμπαντάν) for someοne we knew from childhood/for our whole life or for something that is authentic/genuine. Do you use it in turkish?


----------



## zeynepy

Actually we do not really use such a phrase in Turkish. We'd rather say "çocukluğundan beri" meaning "since his/her childhood".


----------



## shawnee

I've never heard this Greek expression before. Is it regional perhaps? The only expression that comes to mind is "zamania ke zamania" definitely of Turkish origin for "its been ages." But that is probably not used currently. It would be interesting to post on Greek forum.


----------



## winegrower

zeynepy said:


> Actually we do not really use such a phrase in Turkish. We'd rather say "çocukluğundan beri" meaning "since his/her childhood".


OK. But does it have a meaning in turkish? I checked dan and it meens from. So "from father and mother", impling maybe perpetuation/long duration?


----------



## zeynepy

I never heard it used in that meaning. "Anadan babadan" is gramaticaly right but doesn't make sense.

For example if you want to say you know someone for a very long time, you can say:

I know her for a long time (uzun zamandır), for years (yıllardır), since her childhood (çocukluğundan beri).

But "anadan babadan" can not be used in this context.


----------



## mrayp

winegrower said:


> OK. But does it have a meaning in turkish? I checked dan and it meens from. So "from father and mother", impling maybe perpetuation/long duration?



Yes it means what you think it means and it's obviously Turkish. It's simply not in use, not anymore and not in Turkey, at least.


----------



## lepanto

we use this context in Turkish a little bir different just like this "atadan dededen kalma/miras bir ev."


----------

